# Kenpo Clips



## Nick Ellerton (Mar 14, 2004)

Ok guys heres the deal, i would be extremely greatful if anyone would care to post links of any *DOWNLOADABLE* Kenpo clips, the AKKI clips were fantastic but they couldnt be downloaded if any of you would care to help me out then it would be greatly appreciated.

cheers


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Mar 14, 2004)

Here are the clips from the main AKKI page, there is also a link to the Vegas Video clips at the bottom of this page.
http://www.akki.com/_videos/index.htm

If you can't save them directly you can always go into your temp files and copy it from there (just learned how to do that not too long ago).  If you have Internet Explorer, open it up.  Click tools, click internet options, click settings, click view files.  From here you will just have to scroll down, or use the re-arrangement features in that particular folder, until you find the .mpg .mov or whatever file it is you are looking for.  Then just copy and paste to whatever folder you choose.  However, you have to let the video download as if you were watching it afterwards it is stored in your temporary memory cache.  I realize this requires a little bit of effort, but if you really want the clips then it's well worth it.

Someone else may be able to tell you an easier way, but since I bought my new computer this is the only way I've been able to save vid-clips. Good Luck.  Don't be afraid to add to my rep., I've kinda gotten a bad wrap around here for trying to help out.  :uhyeah:   I'm innocent I tell ya.


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 14, 2004)

Kenpo Yahoo, I was going to give you positive Rep points, but for some reason I could not log onto it.   So here in public, your helping Nick out is extremely cool!

 -Michael


----------



## Seig (Mar 14, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Kenpo Yahoo, I was going to give you positive Rep points, but for some reason I could not log onto it.   So here in public, your helping Nick out is extremely cool!
> 
> -Michael


I did it for you


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 14, 2004)

Props to Kenpo Yahoo...irascibility and irreverence are the most necessary tools for evolution, in that they allow us to challenge our limitations and expand our horizons.  Hail to those who rock the boat!


----------



## sierra don (Mar 15, 2004)

Another way to save a streaming type video file is to RIGHT CLICK on the LINK to the file, then click SAVE TARGET AS, then save it to the folder that you want.

This will work for Internet Explorer.....the other browsers I don't know.

Regards,
Don


----------



## satans.barber (Mar 15, 2004)

Kenpo Yahoo said:
			
		

> Here are the clips from the main AKKI page, there is also a link to the Vegas Video clips at the bottom of this page.
> http://www.akki.com/_videos/index.htm
> 
> If you can't save them directly you can always go into your temp files and copy it from there (just learned how to do that not too long ago).  If you have Internet Explorer, open it up.  Click tools, click internet options, click settings, click view files.  From here you will just have to scroll down, or use the re-arrangement features in that particular folder, until you find the .mpg .mov or whatever file it is you are looking for.  Then just copy and paste to whatever folder you choose.  However, you have to let the video download as if you were watching it afterwards it is stored in your temporary memory cache.  I realize this requires a little bit of effort, but if you really want the clips then it's well worth it.
> ...



If you want to save embedded content the easiest way is to just find the address in the code (just click view source), for example the Larry Tatum Tips of the Week will have a line in like this:

<embed src="http://www.ltatum.com/movies/Week27/TOWMarchW1.wmv" autostart="true">

So the address of the actual video is this:

http://www.ltatum.com/movies/Week27/TOWMarchW1.wmv

You can pop that in your browser and if it's something sensible it'll ask you where to save it to, if it's IE it'll probably just open it anyway depending on the version. IE6 should ask you if you want to play it in the browser or download it.

Depnding on the type of video it may end in avi, mpg, qt or whatever but you can usually spot it.

There are some clips and links to further clips here:

http://satansbarber.co.uk/kenpoprinciples.htm#clips

Ian.


----------

